# Homemade hamster food?



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone on here who keeps hammies make their own hamster food? I;ve been offered a hammy by an emigrating friend and have been reading as much as possible. If there is no homemade food, what's the best sort of food to use that won't put me completely out of pocket? 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

oooh what type of hammie is he/she, to be honest I just give my hammies harry hamster food now that [email protected] are discontinuing their hamster muesli, its only a couple of £'s and they don't eat very much, and if you look at ullah's hamster treats list they can have a lot of treats which are easy to find and cheap.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

You can make your own hamster food  Stolenkiss gerbils makes her own gerbil food :thumbsup:


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Buying in bulk online is fairly cheap, especially if you are getting other stuff to make postage worthwhile. It only comes down to if you have the room for it!


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

He's a Syrian  He's really lovely and very much loved, but my friend and his parents are moving to NZ and can't take him with them >_< I'll try and get pics when I can. He's grey and white and really pretty  Getting him on Monday.

I shall see what hammie food my local petshop does but i prefer to not go in there (massively expensive and all about making a sale, even trying to sell animals to people who are clearly incompetant >_<) Shall try online when I next buy my rats their food 

Thanks all for responses 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Haa red i was only talking to you tuesday, nd u saying no hamsters i have no room.

and your getting one  :laugh:

i must have that effect on people, see me and cant resist a hamster :laugh:


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

Well I was getting one anyway before but then the b*tch had it put down >_< Now I have another person who can't care for theires and he's lovely  I should have room, he might just have to live on my desk or by the sink or something  

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

u-look-like-a-hamster said:


> i must have that effect on people, see me and cant resist a hamster :laugh:


You've got a lot to answer for missus, I've only met you in the flesh once and since then I got Angel, Spike and a whole load of baby Spikes, you should come with a warning.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

I do make my own gerbil food - here's the recipe link, you could do a little research and slightly modify it to suit your hammy needs if you wanted:
Stolenkiss Gerbils | Articles


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> I do make my own gerbil food - here's the recipe link, you could do a little research and slightly modify it to suit your hammy needs if you wanted:
> Stolenkiss Gerbils | Articles


Cheers  Very useful.

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> I do make my own gerbil food - here's the recipe link, you could do a little research and slightly modify it to suit your hammy needs if you wanted:
> Stolenkiss Gerbils | Articles


Stolenkiss's mix was great - I managed to modify it for the meecicles and they _love_ it. Empty bowls. I got mugged if they see me opening the box of food. Try fending off a cage of hungry mice that are way too cute...not a happy sight!! (Actually it is, just takes forever to detach the mice from my hands, fingers, sleeves, shoulders and the food box!)


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Hahaha well that's just fab!  Feels great to know I've got the mix right if your mice are enjoying it so much! I'm really glad you found my recipe to your (and your meeces' ) satisfactions!


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

hamster food is very cheap, tescos do a good one for £1.75 or a value mix for £1:smile5:


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

Yes but Tesco hamster and gerbil food is absolutely RUBBISH. Wheat, peas and very little else. Hardly balanced. You can do better.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

StolenkissGerbils said:


> Hahaha well that's just fab!  Feels great to know I've got the mix right if your mice are enjoying it so much! I'm really glad you found my recipe to your (and your meeces' ) satisfactions!


I would have let you know but I'm afraid that I couldn't find the thread again and couldn't remember your full username!!

I found Holland and Barrett good for all the grains, soup mixes etc for the mox then used bird seed, rat muesli and dried veg to supplement it and make sure the meeces got everything they needed. I don't think I'm doing too badly given the empty bowls and the chaos that ensues if it isn't filled for them waking in the morning.


----------



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



> Yes but Tesco hamster and gerbil food is absolutely RUBBISH. Wheat, peas and very little else. Hardly balanced. You can do better.


my hamster likes this food, though i obviously mix with other bits and peices aswell.


----------



## StolenkissGerbils (Aug 8, 2008)

kimbo85 said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> my hamster likes this food, though i obviously mix with other bits and peices aswell.


Ok well just to be clear - if you're feeding that food it MUST be supplemented with other stuff. I'd hate for people to come across this thread and think that it's a balanced mix for their pets. I'm glad your hammie likes it - and I'm glad you realise you need to add other things


----------

